# Anybody know a breeder who produces a dog like this?



## Upham (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-fenton-mi-sarge-male-gsd-9-months-old-2.html

I just think his color is so unique.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

No reputable breeders breed for blue.... it's a disqualifying color. More's the pity, I think they look so stunning.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Reputable breeders do have blues pop up occasionally in litters, the color is not desired. 

Alta Tollhaus is reputable and has produced a blue
here are some photos 
Ronnie Boy Blue | Long-Dangerous Tails

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...my-beautiful-unique-blue-gsd.html#post2161792


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i love the look of the blues as well but because the color is not a desired color by standard, its not bred for by reputable breeders.


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

I became aware this thread because my blog recieved a "ping" So I had to check it out and of course respond.

Here are some more pictures of our blue boy Ronnie:

Ronnie Blue Boy | Long-Dangerous Tails

We are not proud to have bred a blue puppy nor are we ashamed, it is a recessive gene, it is what it is. We were told by stud dog's agent to "...kill the puppy immediately...that is what is always done with them." 

Ronnie is happy and healthy and living with a family that loves him. He is an amazing puppy.

Would we repeat the breeding? No. Would we try to do a breeding just for blues? No. 

I think there are a lot of blues born that never make it past their first day.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

24kgsd said:


> I became aware this thread because my blog recieved a "ping" So I had to check it out and of course respond.
> 
> Here are some more pictures of our blue boy Ronnie:
> 
> ...


 
which is very sad. Especially since they did nothing wrong but to be born the wrong color. I understand the breed standard is there for a reason but its still sad to know that. Ronnie was a gorgeous puppy so i can only imagine how he looks today. All i saw were puppy pictures. I'd personally love having a blue shepherd some day but i know my chances are about as slim as having a Panda shepherd lol.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The dog you posted is from Petfinder which is a site that posts dogs that are from shelters and rescues. So if you really want a blue GSD, a rescue or shelter is the best place to look since reputable breeders don't breed for blues.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

24kgsd said:


> Would we repeat the breeding? No.


Julie I am curious about this

Even if the rest of the pups turn out amazing would you still not repeat because of the 1 blue pup or are there other reasons why you wouldn't repeat? Is that 1 blue pup that much of a stigma in the breeding world?

I'm don't know much about genetics but is it likely that a breeding between the two would always produce at least one blue? Does this mean the recessive gene is now with all other pups from this breeding?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Julie I am curious about this
> 
> Even if the rest of the pups turn out amazing would you still not repeat because of the 1 blue pup or are there other reasons why you wouldn't repeat? Is that 1 blue pup that much of a stigma in the breeding world?
> 
> I'm don't know much about genetics but is it likely that a breeding between the two would always produce at least one blue? Does this mean the recessive gene is now with all other pups from this breeding?


 
from what i remember of our genetics study in biology, the answer is yes. Example... My grandmother has blue eyes, therefore both my great grandmother and great grandfather had to have the recessive gene for blue eyes. My mother has brown eyes. Therefore my grandfather does NOT carry the recessive gene for blue eyes, BUT nobody on my grandfathers side of the family has blue eyes. I have brown eyes, also meaning my biological father does not carry the gene for blue eyes. My son has blue eyes. I carry the gene for blue eyes. My husband has blue eyes, therefore my son was more prone to get blue eyes. My daughter has a hazel eye color which is a dominant gene though not as dominant as brown eyes. She does however carry the recessive gene for blue eyes so there is a higher chance that when she is older and has her own children, if their father is blue eyed or at least carries the gene for it, they'll have a higher chance of a child with blue eyes. My baby brother Nicholas has blue eyes. My step dad has blue eyes and my mom carries the recessive gene for blue eyes through my grandmother. Basically boils down to both parents have to carry the genetic makeup for blue eyes in order for their children to have blue eyes or pass the gene on and their children to have blue eyes. Sort of a two to tango deal. I know i fudged it up some but i think you get the idea. 

In the case with GSDs, if both parents carry the gene, there is the possibility of a blue popping up or the entire litter being blue pups. With reputable breeders, we know they're breeding for breed standard and getting a blue, is a risk. Most of the time, they wont even know they have a dog with the gene until they breed them with another recessive blue gene dog and a blue pup/litter comes from the breeding. A lot of times, its not a gamble most breeders would want to make again.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Upham said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-fenton-mi-sarge-male-gsd-9-months-old-2.html
> 
> I just think his color is so unique.


If you like that color, why not look into adopting him?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

24kgsd said:


> Would we repeat the breeding? No. Would we try to do a breeding just for blues? No.


I'm just curious, and if you don't mind, could you post the pedigree that produced the blue pup?

I'm not at all suggesting we ought to start breeding blues, but my gawd they are so beautiful, and should make wonderful pets...what a shame to think some of them are culled at birth.


----------



## Upham (Jul 10, 2011)

I would love to but im in college so I'm waiting.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

*My BLUE is awesome!!*



Freestep said:


> No reputable breeders breed for blue.... it's a disqualifying color. More's the pity, I think they look so stunning.


I agree!! (but I'm a little biased!! LOL)

The thought of so many of these pups not making it past their 1st day because they aren't the breed standard color DISGUSTS me!! 

My breeder is reputable and I got my beloved Titan and Nikka who both passed away in the past 2 months from her  They had different parents - but were two of the most amazing dogs I could ever own. This is why I went back to her after Nikka passed in April.

She had a litter due in 2 weeks and it was the female's first. Obviously both parents carried the recessive gene but you would never know by looking at them because neither were blue! 3 of the 4 pups were blue. The breeder had NO IDEA they both carried this gene but it's the first time it's happened to her in 16 years of breeding! She's not going to breed the parents together again - but she is THRILLED to see these baby blues pop up...and so am I!

I think my baby, Kaiya, is EXTRA special not only because of the way she came into our lives - but because of how beautiful and unique she is! I call her our 'little blue angel' who was sent here to get us through this VERY difficult time.

She's every bit the GSD Titan and Nikka were - she just comes in different - yet BEAUTIFUL blue packaging!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I know there's going to be a lot of opposition from this, but why don't breeders breed for dilutes, like blues and livers? I know they're disqualifying colors and all, but if you breed two carriers, you're probably only going to have one or two dilutes, if any. Not all puppies go to show homes anyway, why not have a few 'rare' colors (using that very lightly) so that people who really desire owning a blue or liver pup can own one without turning to BYBs? Why is it so bad to have a well-bred dilute?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Um-because breeding FOR a breed fault automatically makes you a crappy breeder, I'm sorry


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Um-because breeding FOR a breed fault automatically makes you a crappy breeder, I'm sorry


I think it's sad that breeding for a different color makes someone a bad breeder. I could understand if it was something physical, like dwarf GSDs, or GSDs with short legs, or anything that could affect the dog healthwise.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> Um-because breeding FOR a breed fault automatically makes you a crappy breeder, I'm sorry


Gotta love all of these 'rules'!!

We took my girl to a huge fireworks display with thousands of people in Kansas City a few weeks ago. Kaiya was QUITE the attention getter because of her coloring! Everyone who saw her said she was the prettiest German Shepherd they had ever seen! 


It's too bad that a puppy so beautiful, who is 100% GSD, is considered 'faulty' because of their coloring. I don't show or breed...but I, for one, am blessed that this 'faulty beauty' has come into my world!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> I know there's going to be a lot of opposition from this, but why don't breeders breed for dilutes, like blues and livers? I know they're disqualifying colors and all, but if you breed two carriers, you're probably only going to have one or two dilutes, if any. Not all puppies go to show homes anyway, why not have a few 'rare' colors (using that very lightly) so that people who really desire owning a blue or liver pup can own one without turning to BYBs? Why is it so bad to have a well-bred dilute?


Because when you breed strictly for color, many other 'qualities' such as health, nerves, etc are being ignored. There are breeders out there that do breed blues and livers. They advertise them as "rare" and charge a pretty penny. Good breeders breed to maintain the standards of the breed. 

PiedPiper! I LOVE your puppy! I hope you don't think anyone is putting your puppy down. Being a blue is a fault in the standard but doesn't mean that anything about your puppy is less than another.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I can't say I like blue dogs; they look washed out to me and the eyes remind me too much of a husky. However, it's a shame that they are killed when born. Many people would take them in despite the fact that it's a fault.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Because when you breed strictly for color, many other 'qualities' such as health, nerves, etc are being ignored. There are breeders out there that do breed blues and livers. They advertise them as "rare" and charge a pretty penny. Good breeders breed to maintain the standards of the breed.
> 
> PiedPiper! I LOVE your puppy! I hope you don't think anyone is putting your puppy down. Being a blue is a fault in the standard but doesn't mean that anything about your puppy is less than another.


Nah...I'm pretty tough-skinned so I don't think that! But to read that breeders have killed them because they have popped up in their litters just makes me ill. I guess I get it that breeders are looked down upon if they do it on purpose (which isn't what happened in my case) but I could easily see someone seeing a dog like mine and really wanting one - so I also can't help but wonder if that's such a sin???

Regardless, it all makes for interesting conversation!!

I just wish you guys could all see her in person...she really is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> I can't say I like blue dogs; they look washed out to me and the eyes remind me too much of a husky. However, it's a shame that they are killed when born. Many people would take them in despite the fact that it's a fault.


I have to say, I brushed Kaiya for the 1st time with the Furminator brush just a few minutes ago and got a lot of that 'puppy fuzz' out - and OMG her coat looks BEAUTIFUL! It's honestly so hard to capture in photos - but it's a shiny steel blue. Her skin underneath the blue coat is BLUE too!! She has deep red in her - so I really like her coloring. Her blue eyes have now turned to hazel - but her eyes are her most distinguishing feature. 

I understand everyone has a preference though!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

By the way - I just took these pics a couple of minutes ago. Her ears have been 'doing the dance' and came back up this morning plus I just Furminated her - so I thought she looked extra cute!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Her colors are sooo vivid!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Beware the furminator with a GSD. You can strip the undercoat completely if used too often. Then you will end up with a dog with a coat that looks striped. My girlfriend totally ruined the coat of her V rated girl because she was constantly using the furminator. Now having said that, my friend is one of those people who constantly cleans her house and the fur drives her nuts. In the winter when she wasn't shedding as much she quit using it and her coat did come back, mostly.

Annette


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like the zoom groom and a fine toothed comb for grooming. Jax hates the furminator or a pin brush so I try not to use either of these.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Wow, good to know!! I never used a Furminator with my other two, but have heard nothing but awesome reviews about it from others, so decided to get it before I got the pup. How often is it safe to use them?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> Wow, good to know!! I never used a Furminator with my other two, but have heard nothing but awesome reviews about it from others, so decided to get it before I got the pup. How often is it safe to use them?


I like to use the furminator every 3-4 weeks or so. Remember to use a light hand, and don't overdo it.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I actually really hate my furminator. 
I was using it, but I realized that it was actually cutting off some of her top coat. I've seen switched to the double sided brush (bristle side/pins side) and Denali's coat looks shinier and less coarse.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> I actually really hate my furminator.
> I was using it, but I realized that it was actually cutting off some of her top coat.


If it's cutting coat, you aren't using it right. It should only pull out dead hair. I feel like I'm repeating myself ad nauseum so ignore me if you've heard me say it before, but you need to use a light hand with the furminator. Much less pressure than you'd use with a slicker or rake.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Piper-She looks Blue & Tan, but from far away, int he photo she looked black and tan.But the tan looks darker. Does she sun bathe alot?Because I am jealous of her tan!

I would love a Blue GSD, but I would get them from a shelter/rescue.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Piper-She looks Blue & Tan, but from far away, int he photo she looked black and tan.But the tan looks darker. Does she sun bathe alot?Because I am jealous of her tan!
> 
> I would love a Blue GSD, but I would get them from a shelter/rescue.


LOL!

She's actually blue and red. Her parents both had a LOT of red in them (pic attached)

Yep, I didn't set out to get a blue - didn't even know there was such a thing. Just put a deposit down with my breeder that I've known for almost 10 years and this was the nice surprise we both ended up with!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Ooops....here's the pic of Kaiya's parents!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

*Ronnie Blue boy growing up*


dutch2 by 24kGSD, on Flickr

I was asked to share pictures of Ronnie as he grew older, just got a new picture and I thought I would share. I am surprised his eyes are still blue.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, Ronnie is STUNNING!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

24kgsd said:


> dutch2 by 24kGSD, on Flickr
> 
> I was asked to share pictures of Ronnie as he grew older, just got a new picture and I thought I would share. I am surprised his eyes are still blue.


Oh my gosh...it was me who asked you to share...as I have little blue, Kaiya...thanks!!

He is SOOOOOOOOOOO pretty!! His eyes actually look just like Kaiya's do now - kind of a hazel color!! How old is he? He is actually the 1st GSD that has very similar coloring to Kaiya - so this gives me an idea of what she will look like as she gets older!!

I just posted pics of her at 15 weeks: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...99-15-week-old-blue-gsd-kaiya-home-decor.html

Also, I created a Facebook page last week for owners of blue GSD's to post pics of their pups!! Here's the link: www.facebook.com/BlueGSD 

Would LOVE it if you'd join and/or let the owners of Ronnie know about it as there are people from all over the world posting pics of their blues on there & we'd love to watch him grow!:wub:

Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think the blues and livers are gorgeous, just like all of the other variations. 

The thing that makes me nervous is the people who make too much of the "rare" colors so that you then get bybs breeding for the colors.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

I am curious as to blue GSDs. Would blue and liver varieties of GSD have the same skin and coat issues that blue and liver Dobes have?

I don't support breeding for the color, and I prefer sables, I have looked at dobes on occasion (no decent working breedings near me), and one breeder mentioned that blue dogs are extremely prone to having skin issues. I had never heard that before. I kept my mouth shut and she went on about dryness of skin, cancers, something akin to dandruff, hot spots, viral issues, staph, you name it.

So, just curious about if anyone has experience with this?

FWIW....I found out after the fact that said breeder is a Vet.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

neiltus said:


> I am curious as to blue GSDs. Would blue and liver varieties of GSD have the same skin and coat issues that blue and liver Dobes have?
> 
> I don't support breeding for the color, and I prefer sables, I have looked at dobes on occasion (no decent working breedings near me), and one breeder mentioned that blue dogs are extremely prone to having skin issues. I had never heard that before. I kept my mouth shut and she went on about dryness of skin, cancers, something akin to dandruff, hot spots, viral issues, staph, you name it.
> 
> ...


Since I've gotten my pup (which was not bred for blue - it just happened by chance) I've done hours upon hours of reading about them. What I have learned is that blues do not have any more skin issues than any other GSD would.

My black/tan female, Nikka, who passed away in April had HORRIBLE skin issues. She itched all the time! But I also know GSD's in general are more prone to a lot of skin issues.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> Oh my gosh...it was me who asked you to share...as I have little blue, Kaiya...thanks!!
> 
> He is SOOOOOOOOOOO pretty!! His eyes actually look just like Kaiya's do now - kind of a hazel color!! How old is he? He is actually the 1st GSD that has very similar coloring to Kaiya - so this gives me an idea of what she will look like as she gets older!!
> 
> ...


Also, I am just curious, can a dog that is blue be given a full registration with the AKC?

Pied-do you plan on breeding your puppy later?

FWIW...I have found citations stating that blue dogs, including blue GSDs can be more prone to skin issues. I have not seen anything statistical on it though (like a study), and would like to. Because I know as well as you and many other GSD owners...GSDs have more skin issues in general than other dog breeds.


----------

